# Como controlar 2 displays con un solo decodificador 7447



## jabasi (Ene 21, 2007)

Solo necesito controlar 2 displays con un 7447 como lo hago?


----------



## eidtech (Ene 21, 2007)

es muy facil tienes que multiplexar los displays.. es decir en otras palabras:

1. Activo Display 1 y le mando su dato...
2. Me espero unos cuantos milisegundos..
3. Activo Display 2 y le mando su dato...
4. Me espero otros cuantos milisegundos...
5. Repito la secuencia

Al hacer esto a alta velocidad lograras controlar los 2 displays (o los que sean) con un solo 7447.

Para controlar un display basta activarlo a traves de un transistor conectado a la linea comun del display. En el foro de microcontroladores, alguna vez adjunte una imagen del circuito para lograr esto junto con una pequenia explicacion.


----------

